# [Press Release] Necromancer Games to Publish Monster Book "Tome of Horrors"



## Orcus (Apr 28, 2002)

Necromancer Games to Publish the Tome of Horrors—a Compendium of New Monsters and Creatures Converted from First Edition to Third Edition! 

LAS VEGAS, Nevada—April 26, 2002: Discussions with Wizards of the Coast having now been completed, Necromancer Games, Inc., formally announced today its decision to publish the Tome of Horrors, a compendium of over 400 creatures, most of which are converted from old First Edition monsters, using the d20 and Open Game Licenses under the Necromancer Games and Sword and Sorcery Imprint. 

“I think we all felt a little disappointment when we opened the Third Edition Monster Manual to look for our favorite monster and couldn’t find it,” says Clark Peterson, President of Necromancer Games. “Where was the aerial servant, boalisk or the skeletal warrior? What happened to the mobat, piercer or rot grub? What about the lurker above, dracolisk or the shadow demon? And where were the Demon Lords and Arch Devils? These are all staples of my campaign—and I suspect everyone else’s as well—yet we don’t have them for Third Edition.” According to Peterson, the Tome of Horrors provides those monsters and much more, all converted from their original sources and fully formatted for the Third Edition rules. 

To handle the project Necromancer Games tapped monster conversion expert Scott Greene of the Creature Catalog. “No one understands converting monsters like Scott does, so he was the perfect person for the job,” Peterson explained. 

The hardcover book will be over 300 pages and will contain over 425 monsters: 292 monsters converted from First Edition sources such as the original First Edition Monster Manual, Fiend Folio and the original First Edition Monster Manual 2 as well as a number of classic modules; 106 new never-before-seen monsters; and 27 monsters collected from various Necromancer Games products. Each monster will have a single page layout format similar to Creature Collection by Sword and Sorcery Studio. “We felt that the single page format was easier for the DM to use than the more dense Third Edition Monster Manual format,” Greene explained. 

There will be no overlap between the Tome of Horrors and upcoming products by Wizards of the Coast. “We worked really closely with Wizards to make sure that there will be no overlap with their upcoming Monster Manual 2 or Book of Vile Darkness. If it is in our book, you won’t be able to find it in any official product,” Peterson said, citing only two or three exceptions. “We had to do our own version of Orcus, of course!” 

All the creatures in the book will be Open Game Content, available for use by future publishers. “It was really important to us that we not only bring these forgotten creatures from First Edition to the gamers, but that we also make them available to other publishers so that they can use them in their products.” To that end, the book contains step-by-step instructions on how to use monsters from the Tome of Horrors in a manner compliant with the Open Game License. “We fully support the Open Game movement and want to make this as easy on other publishers as possible,” Peterson explained. 

The original authors of all converted creatures will be given recognition. “Many of the monsters in Tome were converted from First Edition sources. We all felt strongly that the creators of the original content be given credit. We realize that without their original creativity, there wouldn’t be anything for us to convert,” Greene said. “Each monster has a section that details where the monster came from and who originally wrote it. In fact, Clark came up with a way to make sure those original creators would be mentioned any time the monsters were used as Open Content in products by other publishers,” Green explained. 

Look for the Tome of Horrors this Fall from Necromancer Games with a projected price of $29.95.


----------



## Olive (Apr 28, 2002)

so at what point will you be able to tell us what monsters are in there exactly? And which you couldn't put in due to clashes with MM2 or BoVD?

Cos that would be good to know!


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 28, 2002)

They are aiming for september Olive and there is a listing of the monsters in the book. Necromancer's BB  

Go here and find Tome of Horror. There's a thread about it in that section.


----------



## Olive (Apr 28, 2002)

Thanks...that's great.


----------



## War Golem (Apr 28, 2002)

Hi Necromancer folks,

Can you tell us what percentage of the monsters will have accompanying artwork?

Am I hoping for too much that the interior monster illustrations will be in color???

Thanks. Really looking forward to the book.

-War Golem


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 28, 2002)

Glad I could help.


----------



## Orcus (Apr 28, 2002)

EVERY monster will have accompanying art.

It will be b/w, not color, in keeping with "First Edition Feel" and, frankly, because if we did 350+ color illos we couldnt keep the book under 30.00. We cant print in numbers large enough like WotC to make color an option.

Clark


----------



## War Golem (Apr 28, 2002)

Orcus said:
			
		

> *EVERY monster will have accompanying art.
> 
> It will be b/w, not color, in keeping with "First Edition Feel" and, frankly, because if we did 350+ color illos we couldnt keep the book under 30.00. We cant print in numbers large enough like WotC to make color an option.
> 
> Clark *




I'm an RPG consumer that would gladly pay an extra $10 bucks for a hardback with color illustrations over one only b/w. But I think I'm in the minority on this issue.


----------



## Neo (Apr 28, 2002)

I have to say i've just popped over to the Necro BB and had a look at the list of Beasties to be included in this book and i am veyr excited, some of my old favourites are making a return, like the skeletal Warrior, Shadow Demon, Phantom Stalker, Quickling, Mongrelmen, Guardian Demon, Iron Cobra and so forth

I was a little saddened that Boggles didn't mak the list though :-(

still this book just went on my list of "To Buys"


----------



## Neo (Apr 28, 2002)

I would also add, i too would prefer a hardbound book at the VERY least, colour pictures would be good too, but i can live with B&W so long as the book is hardbound.

Price isn't too major for things like that as your paying for Quality, and something which will last longer.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Apr 28, 2002)

Oh baby did I read that right?  425 monsters _ all with a single page entry??_  That is one monsterous book!!

Are the demons and devils in Tome of Horrors going to be the '2 or 3 exceptions' regarding duplication?  IE am i going to have 2 sets of stats for all the major demons and devils if I buy this product and Book of Vile Darkness?

Not that that would stop me from buying both mind you


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 28, 2002)

I'd pay extra for color hardcover.  Too few books have the color interiors which is a shame because it really adds to the book.  Bastion Press Monsters is a heavily refferenced book in my group.


----------



## War Golem (Apr 28, 2002)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> *I'd pay extra for color hardcover.  Too few books have the color interiors which is a shame because it really adds to the book.  Bastion Press Monsters is a heavily refferenced book in my group. *




Bastion Press' Monster book is an excellent example of how, for me, color art can make up for low quality art in many instances. I think the art in the BP Monster book is very hit or miss, and I don't love the style of the main artist - if it had been b/w, I don't think I even would have considered picking up this book, even at $20. But the color illos got me, and overall I've been pretty happy with the book.

I compare this to something like CC2 (I thought CC1 was dreadful all around; yes, I bought them both) which is full of great monsters, but the b/w pictures for the most part just don't reach out and grab me the way color does. I know I would use this book much more if the pictures were color.

There is just something about color pictures that really bring the creatures alive for me, and that "something" is a quality I would gladly pay extra for. I can see a noticable difference in the reactions of my players when I show them a color picture of what they are fighting versus a b/w. It's one of the reasons I have invested in so many fantasy art books, and frequently show them the picture of some fantastic monster, while using the stats for something else from the MM.

But I'd prefer to show them exactly what they are fighting, given the choice.

This mini-rant isn't meant to try and convince Necromancer Games to switch the ToH to color - although I'd be thrilled if it managed to do so!   I expect you guys are too far down the product development pipeline to make a switch like that now, even were you inclined to consider doing so.

-War Golem


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Apr 28, 2002)

Orcus also mentioned that B&W illos are part of the "1st edition feel," which is part of the slogan for Necromancer Games. None of the 1e book had color interiors. I'm guessing that is probably nearly as much of the reason they're B&W as the cost. Anyway, I _like_ B&W line art, quite a bit.

On a related note, anyone remember those monster cards TSR did way back in 1e? Each had a rather good color illo on the front and the stats on the back. Now _that's_ something I could use. It would be a lot more convenient to use to show players, in lieu of dragging out the MM and subjecting it to wear and tear.


----------



## Grazzt (Apr 28, 2002)

Neo said:
			
		

> *I would also add, i too would prefer a hardbound book at the VERY least, colour pictures would be good too, but i can live with B&W so long as the book is hardbound.
> 
> Price isn't too major for things like that as your paying for Quality, and something which will last longer. *




It IS hardbound....one monster to a page, etc. 

Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Grazzt (Apr 28, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *Orcus also mentioned that B&W illos are part of the "1st edition feel," which is part of the slogan for Necromancer Games. None of the 1e book had color interiors. I'm guessing that is probably nearly as much of the reason they're B&W as the cost. Anyway, I like B&W line art, quite a bit.
> 
> *




The Colonel hit it on the head with the First Edition feel thing. While cost is a concern, Clark and I decided way back when we first started talking about doing this that the illustrations would be B&W. I even suggested it up front before I had an idea what it costs to print color vs. B&W. B&W pics to me scream 1e (remember the MM, FF, and MM2?). Since the book brings back a lot of the 1e monsters that have thus far been missing, B&W seemed to be the way to go.


----------



## Grazzt (Apr 28, 2002)

Olive said:
			
		

> *so at what point will you be able to tell us what monsters are in there exactly? And which you couldn't put in due to clashes with MM2 or BoVD?
> 
> Cos that would be good to know! *





Nighttfall got it with the link, but other than telling you what is in the ToH, we can't discuss which we couldn't include because of the MM2, BoVD, or any other WotC product (NDAs and such). Also- as Clark has said elsewhere, just because it isnt in the ToH doesnt mean it will be in the MM2 or the BoVD either. 

But- as Clark said in the release, there are only 2-3 overlaps.


----------



## Matafuego (Apr 28, 2002)

"GREAT" is the word I was looking for


----------



## Upper_Krust (Apr 28, 2002)

Hi Colonel Hardisson mate! 



			
				ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *On a related note, anyone remember those monster cards TSR did way back in 1e? Each had a rather good color illo on the front and the stats on the back. Now that's something I could use. It would be a lot more convenient to use to show players, in lieu of dragging out the MM and subjecting it to wear and tear. *




I remember those - I think I still have some somewhere? 

In fact I think I owned these before I even started playing AD&D. Ones I remember offhand are the Type V Demon; Barbed Devil and Frost Giant.

...Hey! Just found one! Its the T-rex! Bit dog-eared unfortunately

Incidently I have an idea for the design of a monster book that has never been done before; and no its nothing to do with gods etc. 

...and good luck with the Tome of Horrors all concerned!


----------



## Matafuego (Apr 28, 2002)

Upper_Krust said:
			
		

> *Incidently I have an idea for the design of a monster book that has never been done before; and no its nothing to do with gods etc. *



I can't picture anything coming from you that is not god-related somehow


----------



## Voadam (Apr 28, 2002)

I was guessing that Orcus would be one of the crossovers but I was betting from Scott's handle that Grazzt would have been in there as well. Fraz Urb Luu is a surprise for completely OGC.

I loved the B&W artwork in the original MM2's demons and devils, if you can recapture that level of quality and evocative art it will be awesome.

Looks like it will be a great book. (I just wish there were a cheap PDF version for the new stuff and art, although I know I am in the minority for that preference)


----------



## Numion (Apr 28, 2002)

Intresting.. 

You see, I'm a WotC man meself. I never buy any third party stuff, except Monte-Cooked-It-Ups, of course, but now, this I'm going to buy. Good thing they got Scott working on it. I'm confident he does a fine job.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 28, 2002)

Oh yeah, the return of Flumphs! I can remember being served a fried one as a drow delicacy in a game once, although my good aligned character luckily did not know what Flumphs were.


----------



## Upper_Krust (Apr 28, 2002)

Hi Matafuego! 



			
				Matafuego said:
			
		

> *I can't picture anything coming from you that is not god-related somehow  *




I'll take that as a compliment mate!?


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 28, 2002)

Scott, glad I could help.  I'm still wondering about Orcus, but I imagine that get's explained since it's not a copyrighted name. 

Krusty, no matter what you ARE the God man!  I do have to say I'm EXTREMELY impressed with Tome, even more than I had originally thought possible.


----------



## Neo (Apr 28, 2002)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It IS hardbound....one monster to a page, etc.
> 
> Wouldn't have it any other way.  *




Hi Scott

I was talking in general   colour pictures are nice, but as with any book it's whether it;s hardbound or not that i want first as far as presentation goes, so as far as the art is concerned i'm happy, because my criteria has been met, still i would have liked to have seen boggles make the book they are on all favourite of mine   (i use your conversion for them in my game already <g>)


----------



## Grazzt (Apr 28, 2002)

Neo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hi Scott
> 
> I was talking in general   colour pictures are nice, but as with any book it's whether it;s hardbound or not that i want first as far as presentation goes, so as far as the art is concerned i'm happy, because my criteria has been met, still i would have liked to have seen boggles make the book they are on all favourite of mine   (i use your conversion for them in my game already <g>) *




My version of the boggles? Cool. Ya should pop over to the CC forums and post playtest/game results of their use in the forums. That way I can make any adjustments needed and also see how they perform in 3e. I havent used them yet, but will at some point.


----------



## Grazzt (Apr 29, 2002)

Numion said:
			
		

> *Intresting..
> 
> You see, I'm a WotC man meself. I never buy any third party stuff, except Monte-Cooked-It-Ups, of course, but now, this I'm going to buy. Good thing they got Scott working on it. I'm confident he does a fine job. *




Thanks Numion. Glad the power of evil can corrupt a WotC man.


----------



## Thorin Stoutfoot (Apr 29, 2002)

*bring it on!*

My goodness, if this was available 6 months ago, my conversions would have been unncessary!


----------



## Grazzt (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: bring it on!*



			
				Thorin Stoutfoot said:
			
		

> *My goodness, if this was available 6 months ago, my conversions would have been unncessary! *




Though the book versions are cleaner, longer (text-wise), and corrected/altered in some ways...the Creature Catalog has most all of the conversions that are in the book and it has beeb going strong now for about 18 months or so. 

Link is in my sig if ya need it.


----------



## Orcus (Apr 29, 2002)

Sorry about the color pictures, everyone. It cant happen. I know you enlightened fans on the boards would pay more, but I have two concerns:

1. [primary concern] staying true to 1E feel means b/w; and

2. [secondary concern] the kid in the store who isnt on these boards sees a WotC book (sure, it has less pages) with color art for 29.95 and our book (sure it has way more pages) for 35.95 (which it would be with color) and thinks our book is a "rip off." At the same price, the kid says, "hey, this one has way more monsters, the WotC book is a rip off!" You can see which one I prefer  

Clark


----------



## BOZ (Apr 29, 2002)

War Golem said:
			
		

> *I'm an RPG consumer that would gladly pay an extra $10 bucks for a hardback with color illustrations over one only b/w. But I think I'm in the minority on this issue.   *




no, i wouldn't say that.  i would love color illustrations too, but B/W is ok.    some of these fellas have never been in color!  hey clark, any thought of having just a few color plates of some of the more visually appealing creatures?  say, 10 pages or less?


----------



## BOZ (Apr 29, 2002)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> *My version of the boggles? Cool. Ya should pop over to the CC forums and post playtest/game results of their use in the forums. That way I can make any adjustments needed and also see how they perform in 3e. I havent used them yet, but will at some point. *




i did, actually.    they succeeded in pissing off the players, but then they got killed pretty quickly.


----------



## Grazzt (Apr 29, 2002)

BOZ said:
			
		

> *
> 
> i did, actually.    they succeeded in pissing off the players, but then they got killed pretty quickly.   *




Sweet, Boz-man.....just like the boggles of old then.


----------



## Neo (Apr 29, 2002)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> My version of the boggles? Cool. Ya should pop over to the CC forums and post playtest/game results of their use in the forums. That way I can make any adjustments needed and also see how they perform in 3e. I havent used them yet, but will at some point. *




yup, your version of boggles, i'll post some playtest/game result details for you shortly.

seriously how can anyone not love any creature which looked like Gollum


----------



## Grazzt (Apr 29, 2002)

Neo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> yup, your version of boggles, i'll post some playtest/game result details for you shortly.
> 
> seriously how can anyone not love any creature which looked like Gollum  *




Cool. Looking forward to your results. Gollum? Never thought of that one before, but I see your point.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Apr 29, 2002)

Orcus said:
			
		

> *EVERY monster will have accompanying art.
> 
> It will be b/w, not color, in keeping with "First Edition Feel" and, frankly, because if we did 350+ color illos we couldnt keep the book under 30.00. We cant print in numbers large enough like WotC to make color an option.
> 
> Clark *




I agree.   Did you get Erol Otus to do any of the art?  Black and white art is 1e feel to the max!!  No borderline anime stuff!


----------



## Grazzt (Apr 29, 2002)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I agree.   Did you get Erol Otus to do any of the art?  Black and white art is 1e feel to the max!!  No borderline anime stuff!   *




yikes! Nothing against anyone that is a fan, but I really can't stand anime that much, and I definately don't think it has its place in D&D. But, that is just my opinion, and YMMV.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Apr 29, 2002)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> yikes! Nothing against anyone that is a fan, but I really can't stand anime that much, and I definately don't think it has its place in D&D. But, that is just my opinion, and YMMV. *




No Otis I guess? Damn...

And I agree on the anime stuff.   I just hope the ELH isn't about turning D&D into Dragonball Z or some  like that.


----------



## Olive (Apr 30, 2002)

all i can say is that i'm looking forward to this one as much as any other gaming release that I know about...


----------



## Gez (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's the list of creatures:

Adherer
Aerial Servant
Algoid
Al-miraj
Amphisbaena
Ant Lion
Apparition
Archer Bush
Ascomoid
Astral Shark
Atomie
Arumvorax
Axe Beak
Babbler
Banderlog
Barracuda, Small
Barracuda, Medium
Barracuda, Giant
Baric
Barrow Wight
Basidirond
Basilisk, Greater
Bat, Doombat
Bat, Mobat
Beetle, Boring
Beetle, Death Watch
Beetle, Rhinoceros
Beetle, Slicer
Belabra
Bhuta
Bleeding Horror Minotaur (Bleeding Horror Template sample)
Blindheim
Blood Golem
Blood Hawk
Bloody Bones
Boalisk
Bog Beast
Bog Mummy
Boggart
Bone Cobbler
Bonesnapper
Bonesucker
Brownie
Buckawn
Bunyip
Carbuncle
Carrion Moth
Caryatid Column
Caterwaul
Cave Cricket
Cave Fisher
Cave Moray
Celestial, Monadic Deva
Celestial, Movanic Deva
Cerberus        (Hound of Hell)
Chrystone
Clockwork, Brain Gear
Clockwork, Drone
Clockwork, Overseer
Clockwork, Parasite
Clockwork, Scout
Clockwork, Swarm
Clockwork, Titan
Clockwork, Warrior
Clubnek
Cobra Flower
Coffer Corpse
Cooshee
Crab, Monstrous
Crabman
Crayfish, Monstrous
Crystalline Horror
Crypt Thing
Crypt Thing, Crypt Guardian
Daemon, Caco-
Daemon, Charon
Daemon, Charonadaemon
Daemon, Dergho-
Daemon, Hydro-
Daemon, Pisco-
Daemon, Oinodaemon
Dakon
Dark Creeper
Dark Stalker
Darnoc
Death Dog
Death Worm
Decapus
Deer
Deer, Black-tailed
Demiurge
Demodand, Shaggy
Demodand, Slime
Demodand, Tarry
Demon, Aeshma
Demon, Alu-
Demon, Baphomet (Lord)
Demon, Cambion
Demon, Barizou
Demon, Azizou
Demon, Geruzou
Demon, Dagon (Prince)
Demon, Daraka
Demon, The Faceless Lord (Lord)
Demon, Fraz-UrbLuu (Prince)
Demon, Kostchtchie (Lord)
Demon, Maphistal
Demon, Nabasu (Lesser)
Demon, Nabasu (Greater)
Demon, Nerizo
Demon, Orcus (Prince)
Demon, Pazuzu (Prince)
Demon, Sonechard
Demon, Stirge
Demon, Tsathogga (Lord)
Demonic Knight (the old Death Knight renamed)
Devil Dog
Devil, Amon (Duke)
Devil, Baaphel (Duke)
Devil, Bael (Duke)
Devil, Geryon (Arch)
Devil, Ghaddar
Devil, Gorson (Duke)
Devil, Hutijin (Duke)
Devil, Lucifer (Arch)
Devil, Moloch (Arch)
Devil, Titivilus (Duke)
Devil, Tormentor of Souls
Devil, Nupperibo
Dire Bison (Dire Creature Template Sample)
Dire Corby
Disenchanter
Dracolisk, Black
Dracolisk, Blue
Dracolisk, Green
Dracolisk, Red
Dracolisk, White
Dragon, Cloud
Dragon, Faerie
Dragon, Mist
Dragon Horse
Dragonfish
Dragonnel
Drake, Fire
Drake, Ice
Drake, Salt
Draug
Drelb
Dust Digger
Eblis
Eel, Electric
Eel, Giant Moray
Elemental Dragon- Air
Elemental Dragon- Earth
Elemental Dragon- Fire
Elemental Dragon- Water
Executioners Hood
Eye Killer
Eye of the Deep
False Spider, Pedipalp
False Spider, Poisonous Pedipalp
False Spider, Solifugid
Fen Witch
Fire Nymph
Firefiend
Flail Snail
Flind
Floating Eye
Flumph
Fogwarden
Foo Dog (Foo Creature Template Sample)
Foresters Bane (Snapper Saw)
Forlarren
Fox
Froghemoth
Frost Man
Gambado
Gargoyle, Four-armed
Gargoyle, Green Guardian
Gargoyle, Margoyle
Gas Spore
Ghoul-Stirge
Giant, Sand
Giant, Wood
Giant Caribe
Giant Dragonfly
Giant Fly
Giant Marmoset
Giant Slug
Giant Tick
Giant Tiger Barb
Gloomwing
Golem, Ice
Golem, Stone Guardian
Golem, Tallow
Golem, Wood
Gorbel
Gorgimera
Gorgon, Sthenno
Gorgon, Euryale
Gorilla Bear
Grippli
Groaning Spirit
Gryph
Guardian Daemon
Hangman Tree
Haunt
Hazard, Bookworm
Hazard, Ear Seeker
Hazard, Hound of Ill Omen
Hazard, Memory Moss
Hazard, Olive Slime
Hazard, Phantom
Hazard, Purple Moss
Hazard, Rot Grub
Hazard, Russet Mold
Hazard, Symbiotic Jelly
Hazard, Throat Leech
Hazard, Twilight Mushrooms
Hell Moth
Hippocampus
Hippopotamus
Hoar Fox
Huecuva
Inphidian
Iron Cobra
Jack-o-Lantern
Jaculi
Jupiter Bloodsucker
Juju Zombie, Tiny
Juju Zombie, Small
Juju Zombie, Medium
Juju Zombie, Large
Juju Zombie, Huge
Juju Zombie, Gargantuan
Juju Zombie, Colossal
Kamadan
Kamadan, Poisonous
Kampfult
Kech
Kelpie
Kelp Devil
Khargra
Killmoulis
Korred
Land Lamprey
Lava Children
Leech, Giant
Leech, Spinal
Leprechaun
Lightning Quasi-Elemental, Small
Lightning Quasi-Elemental, Medium
Lightning Quasi-Elemental, Large
Lion Beast of Chaos
Lizard, Fire
Lizard, Rock-horned
Lurker Above
Lurker Below
Magnesium Spirit
Mandragora
Mantari
Medusa, Greater
Midnight Peddler
Mihstu
Mite, Common
Mite, Pestie
Mongrelman
Monstrous Frog, Giant
Monstrous Frog, Giant Dire
Monstrous Frog, Killer
Monstrous Frog, Abyssal Dire
Monstrous Frog, Poisonous
Monstrous Jellyfish
Moon Dog
Moose
Muck Dweller
Mudman
Mummy, Mummy of the Deep
Necrophidius
Necrophidius, Rattler
Nereid
Nilbog
Obsidian Minotaur
Ogre, Half
Ogrillon
Oliphant
Ooze, Brown Pudding
Ooze, Crystal Ooze
Ooze, Diger
Ooze, Dun Pudding
Ooze, Livestone
Ooze, Magma
Ooze, Mercury
Ooze, Mustard Jelly
Ooze, Slithering Tracker
Ooze, Stunjelly
Ooze, Undead
Ooze, Vampiric
Ooze, White Pudding
Orog
Owlephant
Pech
Phantom Stalker
Phycomid
Piercer
Poltergeist
Protector
Psionic Elemental, Small
Psionic Elemental, Medium
Psionic Elemental, Large
Psionic Elemental, Huge
Psionic Elemental, Greater
Psionic Elemental, Elder
Pyrolisk
Quickling
Quickwood
Quipper
Rat, Brain
Rat, Ethereal
Rat, Shadow
Rat, Dire Shadow
Rock Reptile
Sandling
Sandman
Scarecrow
Scarlet Spider
Screaming Devilkin
Scythe Tree
Shadow, Lesser
Shadow Demon
Shedu
Shedu, Greater
Sheep
Skeleton, Font of Bones
Skeleton, Lead
Skeleton Warrior (Template)       (the old Skeletal Warrior, renamed)
Skulk
Skull Spider
Skulleton
Skunk
Slaad- Lord of Entropy
Slaad- Lord of the Insane
Slime Crawler
Snake, Fire
Snake, Marble
Soul Eater
Soul Nibbler
Spriggan
Sprite
Sprite, Sea
Squealer
Stench Kow
Stone Roper
Stormwarden
Strangleweed
Stegocentipede
Stymphalian Bird
Tabaxi
Taer
Worm, Tenebrous
Worm, Tunnel
Tentamort
Therianthrope- Asswere (Terianthrope Template Sample)
Therianthrope- Foxwere (Terianthrope Template Sample)
Therianthrope, Jackalwere (Terianthrope Template Sample)
Therianthrope- Lionwere (Terianthrope Template Sample)
Therianthrope- Owlwere (Terianthrope Template Sample)
Therianthrope, Wolfwere (Terianthrope Template Sample)
Thessalhydra (Thessalmonster Template Sample)
Thessalgorgon (Thessalmonster Template Sample)
Thessalisk (Thessalmonster Template Sample)
Thorny
Thunder Beast
Tickler
Tigrilla
Time Elemental, Common
Time Elemental, Noble
Time Elemental, Royal
Transposer
Trapper
Tri-flower Frond
Troll, Cave
Troll, Ice
Troll, Rock
Troll, Spectral
Troll, Swamp
Troll, Two-headed
Tsathar
Tsathar Scourge
Turtle, Giant Snapping
Ubue
Vampire Rose
Vegepygmy, commoner
Vegepygmy, worker
Vegepygmy, guard
Vegepygmy, bodyguard
Vegepygmy, subchief
Vegepygmy, chief
Vilstrak
Volt
Vulchling
Wind Walker
Witherstench
Witherweed
Wizards Shackle
Wolf, Ghoul
Wolf, Shadow
Wolf-in-Sheeps-Clothing
Wolf-spider
Yellow Musk Creeper
Yeti
Zombie, Brine
Zombie, Slime (Template)
Zombie, Yellow Musk (Template)

Appendix A: Animals
Appendix B: Vermin
Appendix C: Templates
(Abomination, Animal Lord, Beast of Chaos, Bleeding Horror, Dire Creature, Foo Creature,
Skeleton Warrior, Slime Zombie, Spectral Troll, Therianthrope, Thessalmonster, Yellow Musk Zombie)
Appendix D: Snakes
Appendix E: Tables


I wonder if the Slaad Lord will get their names, as it is not in the listing, whereas demons and devils get theirs.

Also, there's none of the critters from Mystara. Lupins, Rakasta, the various lizardlike folks, tortles... Only creatures from the 1e MM, MM2 and FF. It's already awesome, this book is going to be the same width as both WotC's MM put together !


----------



## kkoie (Apr 30, 2002)

all these people talking about how they'd willingly pay xtra for color.  I for one would not.  I have a hard enough time scraping together the cash to buy the D&D books that I want.  If I had a choice, then go with the Black and White feel.  If the artwork is going to be anything like 1e's stuff, then it will be supereor to 3e MM anyway.  Some of the color illustrations in that book were not all that great.  Take the Tarrasque for example, I'd just as soon have my tarrasque look like the one in MM2 than have some giant prehistoric looking turtle.

K Koie


----------



## Simon Magalis (Apr 30, 2002)

The return of the Wolf in Sheep's Clothing! YES! Will there be a picture of the little fake bunny and everything?


----------



## Neo (Apr 30, 2002)

kkoie said:
			
		

> * Take the Tarrasque for example, I'd just as soon have my tarrasque look like the one in MM2 than have some giant prehistoric looking turtle.
> 
> K Koie *




hehe, funny you should mention that i still use the 2nd edition picture for it too, looked far more awe inspiring and terrifying!


----------

